# Music for boring activities.



## petter (Apr 29, 2013)

I have discovered that the first movement of Paganinis first violin concerto is perfect when mowing the lawn. The length is perfect, ~18min, for me to finish. Do you have any boring activities that lights up with classical music?
:tiphat:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Philip Glass makes any activity seem interesting by comparison.

just kidding, I wouldn't listen to him even if you paid me


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I usually have Military Marches in my ear-muff when I mow the lawn, notice that the precision of the mower stripes become much more precise then when I listen to other stuff! 

/ptr


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Not sure how you overcome the noise of the mower for this. If the activity is boring enough then any really engaging music will do. But the truth is the only time I'm really bored is if I have to focus on the task at hand, and so I couldn't focus on the music then. Otherwise I have a pretty rich inner life and can let my thoughts roam.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

I enjoy listening to Satie's Vexations while staring at a blank wall for several hours at a time.

Feldman's String Quartet #2 works well for this (non)activity also.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

While doing tasks like dishes or pulling weeds I like listening to short works, like piano etudes or other short piano pieces. Longer works like symphonies or concertos I enjoy listening to while doing nothing else.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

In Haruki Murakami's novel _1Q84_ the protagonist likes to listen to Janáček's _Sinfonietta_ whlie working out. It's a plot point, actually.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

ahammel said:


> In Haruki Murakami's novel _1Q84_ the protagonist likes to listen to Janáček's _Sinfonietta_ whlie working out. It's a plot point, actually.


What happens next?


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Kieran said:


> What happens next?


Extremely weird stuff.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

ahammel said:


> Extremely weird stuff.


And then what happens?


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Kieran said:


> And then what happens?


The story ends.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

ahammel said:


> The story ends.


Great, thanks for that, saves me reading it! :tiphat:


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

right now I'm listening to Lully's Phaeton on mum's old TV while manually setting her favourite channels on the one she just bought.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

deggial said:


> right now I'm listening to Lully's Phaeton on mum's old TV while manually setting her favourite channels on the one she just bought.


Vous avez de la bonne chance!  - Madame la Marquise...


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, my work is not always quite exciting (software developer) and I work 4 days a week at home, so I am always with my headphone listening to music, I am not sure how I could keep my sanity without it! But I must say that Shostakovich is always fun when coding, the rage and fear in it gives it a boost (and help me to stay awake)!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

rrudolph said:


> I enjoy listening to Satie's Vexations while staring at a blank wall for several hours at a time.


A great way to meditate, just concentrate on the music for 9 hours or so

and

I'm not joking


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

cwarchc said:


> A great way to meditate, just concentrate on the music for 9 hours or so
> 
> and
> 
> I'm not joking


Nor was I.

. . . . . . .


----------



## dan (May 15, 2013)

Many of Mozart's opera overtures get me going when there's a project to begin in or outside the home. He had to shoe-horn all the energy contained in the show into each, and it's evident!


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

You want an austere sound that's not likely to grab your attention.

I think Soler could be good for this. His keyboard sonatas are like Scarlatti's, only with all of the fun and immediate appeal stripped out of them.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

ahammel said:


> The story ends.


Spoiler alert!  We needed a spoiler alert.


----------

